# Using the Double Broiler Method



## Rains Mirage (Sep 1, 2012)

I am in the process of reading two M&P books and the one I am working on right now..kinda reading it in spurts as my bestie ignores me lost in her own head. Anyways I have gotten to chapter of the recipes. But I read that microwaving the soap melts it yea, but also cooks it. Our microwave is a retarded thing only cooks on high.

So I am going to do the double broiler method for melting my soap. It's going to take longer, but I don't want to mess up the base. Mom wont let me use the crock pot and no rice cooker.

Who else uses the DB method?


----------



## Lindy (Sep 1, 2012)

The double boiler method is just fine.  It will take you longer to melt, but you will also have more control of it.  Play and have fun :wink:


----------



## Rains Mirage (Sep 1, 2012)

I know the DB method will take longer, but i have patience with my crafts, just no patience with anything else. My mom has been on vacation for 2 weeks and is returning home tomorrow. she went for a trip on her Harley. Anyways talked to her about the CP. Said no cause of my extremely weak upper respiratory system. She also knows what a klutz I am and how i even burn the freak out of myself with M&P.

So in a silly way using the DB will make me feel like i doing something besides just simply melting, pouring, scenting, color.


----------



## semplice (Sep 2, 2012)

I use the microwave and haven't had any problems.  Either way is fine as long as you're mindful of what you're doing.


----------



## Rains Mirage (Sep 2, 2012)

I used to use the microwave.


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 4, 2012)

Rains Mirage said:
			
		

> So in a silly way using the DB will make me feel like i doing something besides just simply melting, pouring, scenting, color.



It's not silly at all -- it's very true!


----------



## Rains Mirage (Sep 4, 2012)

Well health risk and mom's veto on CP have made M&P my only option for soap. Mom don't want the lye in her kitchen or anywhere in her house.

So in place of CP I am just going to take the long way around to do M&P


----------



## Sanctuary (Oct 27, 2012)

I use a DB....I like it better...I can do other things while it's melting (med heat).  I go in and slowly stir it....it may take longer, but I have more control over it too.  When it's melted and cooled slightly....I add my oher ingredients and pour into my mold....no problems.

Sanctuary


----------



## birdcharm (Oct 27, 2012)

I also prefer a double boiler, as it's really supposed to melt slowly. 
If you use the microwave, you need to do it only on very short bursts 
of power ... for instance, 7 seconds and turn it off, another 7 seconds,
a third 7 seconds, and so on, until it is fully melted and do not go 
beyond when it's melted.  I have heard that even with that, the 
temp of the heat is hot, (even in spurts), and the longer, slower
heat of a double boiler is better.  From what I understand, the 
slower it melts, the less sweating you will have ... I don't know 
for sure if that is true, but it makes sense.  

Instead of a traditional double boiler, I use a small porcelain 
tea pot and place it inside what is supposed to be a "cake pan" 
for a crock pot, and place a metal ring in the bottom, such as 
what goes on a Mason Jar ... I only fill it to the ring with water, 
but with a very, very low flame, this heats up nicely. 

Kathy


----------



## sperry (Oct 27, 2012)

I've been using a double boiler.  No problems.  (Unless you are careless/stupid... see below.)  Does anyone use a crock pot?  My double boiler is a "Two quart."  (Right.  That means the top half has a bit over a quart of useable volume.)  When I start increasing my batches, I will need more.  My options are buy more "two quarts," buy a bigger double boiler, or use a crock pot (micro isn't a viable option).  Ideally, I want to pour almost continuously... so my question is this:  say I have 5 quarts of completely melted soap in a crock pot.  I throw in, say, 4 ounces of tiny chips of solid base.  How long would they take to melt?  (RE:  careless/stupid.  The base had hardened in my double boiler.  In order to wash it more quickly, I put the pot directly onto a flame.  BIG mistake.  Vile smelling smoke instantly filled three rooms of the house.  I have a little bird that I suspect is vulnerable to fumes, and you should have seen the contortions I went through to assure his safety.)


----------

